# Turn Asus TF300T only starts with TWRP



## miquelis (Nov 29, 2013)

I've installed the TWRP in my tablet, but when he turns on only stays on the screen of the TWRP, did not come out of her. My tablet is an asus transform tf300tg. Someone can help me , please?﻿


----------

